# Laptop moding?



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Anyone know anyway to modify a laptop case, not the componates, just to make it look cool? Lights or stickers or anything?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

It's nearly impossible due to the VERY compact nature of the machines. Adding some lights can be done, but wiring them up for juice isn't always easy due to the different systems that laptops use.


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Why can't some company make some sort of modding kit for laptops which is USB powered or something?:sigh: 
That would be good...


----------



## A_D (May 29, 2006)

...u can remove the case and do it....like i have an old portege 3480ct lying about in my room....after time it started to look out of place next to my modded desktop.....so i removed the casing.....and gave it a new shiny coat of paint (from a spray that is....)....looked cool...but after that i realised that there wasnt much point modding a laptop that had fairly average specs (nothin special)...i suppose if i was really into it i would cut out part of the case and insert a clear panel...............but honestly you will need a LOT of time on your hands to do such things cos there are no "laptop MODs" ....for retail anyway.....


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Anyone know where I can get some stickers to put on it?


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

-auto parts stores (performance stores have the best stickers with chicks on them. :grin: )
-pipe stores (yes, _those_ pipe stores, they usually have alot of stickers)
-skate shops
-bicycling shops
-music stores
-motorcycle shops
-stores that sell clothing to teens
-if you are into sports teams, you could maybe check shoe stores, and stores that sell sports equiptment.
-sometimes the 50cent sticker machines have something nice.

other than that, i have no idea.

if you could give an example of the types of stickers you want, perhaps some of us will be able to answer better.


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

I was looking on Ebay, and found some stickers: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GUITAR-STICKE...QQcategoryZ7266QQtcZphotoQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
They are for guitars, but I could put one on my laptop, I would probably buy one for my guitar if I did get it, but anyway, what ones should I get? I like these two, Bones, 11 in black, and Pyro, 4 in black or orange. What do you think about which one I should get for my laptop, and which one I should get for my guitar.
Thanks, Joe.


----------



## MunkyPhil (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't put stickers on any of my guitars but if I were to, I'd most definitely go for the red devil skull and crossbones. I am a thrash metal type bassist/guitarist though. It wouldn't really suit a guitar if you were playing Nelly Furtado songs or worse - Brit Rock!! Go with what suits the music and yourself, there's nothing more irritating than people trying to look cool when it just isn't needed.

The laptop is a different matter but it's down to personal preference, what I think would look good would actually look like crap to you. Go with your insticts and buy the things that appeal to you on first appearances, they are the most striking and will make your laptop look best.


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

I brought 2 stickers from there in the end... the bones: 14 and pyro: 4, both in black, the link is in post #7. I will post what it looks like when I get it...


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Wow! These stickers really make my laptop look cool! Get some of these stickers, whether you want to stick 'em on your guitar or laptop!


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

let us see pics!!!!


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

It looks better than this, just doesn't look that great in this image due to the light.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

wow.

that looks seriously good.

tons better than i thought. how well does it seem to stick on there? my laptop isn't very smooth, and i don't think anything would stick to it.

i've been wanting to take the chassis plastic and have it covered with rhino-lining, but i cannot afford it as of yet. so, if stickers would stay on it, i should try that.


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

They stick on well, the way they are designed is really good, though it does take a bit of time to stick on.


----------

